# Zucchini safe?



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I just realized that zucchini isn't listed on the fruit/veggie list as being safe or unsafe, and one of the baby foods in Lily's soft food mix has zucchini (it's a squash/zucchini food). Does anyone have any knowledge as to whether it's okay or not? She hasn't had any noticeable issues and has been eating this mix for a couple weeks now, but I just wanted to make sure....I should've double-checked this sooner. ><


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I've never heard about zucchini being unsafe for any animals. I've fed it to my reptiles without a problem and I'd personally have no problem feeding it to Inky (though he'd totally ignore it). Without actually looking it up or doing any research, (this is my disclaimer  ) I'm confident in saying they are safe to feed.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the reassurance LG!  With having no problems with her in that regard so far, and since she's (usually) eating this mix well, I'll leave it be for now, at least until after I get home. I don't want to change it and have her decide while she's at Wildside that she doesn't like it. :roll:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I think I'm the only person in the world who has a negative reaction to it. Pretty sure it's safe... I feed it to my fish, too.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks Christemo, it's good to get more opinions on the plus side for it!


----------

